# Piano trios



## Scelsi (Jul 24, 2008)

I play the cello part in an amateur piano trio. (We're able to play some Haydn trio's etc. )
Accidentally, when it comes to chamber music, I have a lot of quartett music on CD, but no piano trios. That's why I recently bought some Beethoven, Brahms and Schubert.

Now the question: what other piano trio's would you recommend? (For listening purposes. but if you know about any easy parts of recent work that we might be able to play, that 'd be really WOW)

More precisely, I'm looking for let's say after 1900. (I like composers like Mahler, Strawinsky, Shostakovitsj, Janaceck, Messiaen but prefer more recent work, like Ligeti, Kancheli, Tüür)


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

*Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Ravel*

For listening purposes you shouldn't miss "the king of piano trios" - Piano trio a minor, Op. 50 by Tchaikovsky, especially as cello player; there is an amazing cello solo in the first movement. But it is technically demanding of course.

From the 20th century music is sure worth to listen Shostakovich' Piano trio No. 2, I recommend phenomenal recording by Argerich, Kremer and Maisky from DG. I don't know any piano trio from other comosers that you mentioned...but maybe you can find clarinet player and perform Quatuor pour la fin du Temps - not so technically difficult (I guess), but difficult in expression. And from others composers of the 20th century, what about Ravel's Piano trio a minor? In my opinion virtuoso of composing like Ravel didn´t write any bad work...What about recent music, I haven't been so familliar with it yet, so I am sorry.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the Debussy Piano Trio No. 1 in G is pleasant for listening though the first movement tends to remind me of something I might hear in a hotel lobby. Not sure exactly what I mean by that. Maybe it's that it can be airy fairy. I understand it was reconstructed recently from parts left here and there and it is an early work. It sounds more like Tchaikovsky than Debussy to my ears.

I have no idea how difiicult it is. It does sound challenging at times. The Joachim Trio recorded it on the Naxos label.


----------

